# Need rear valence on bumper



## double_cb (Aug 12, 2010)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A REAR VALENCE(grey piece on rear bumper that says GTO) FOR A 05? mine came up "missing" on the car. thanks


----------

